# Nurgle Hellbrute?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I want to try replicate how the hellbrute below has been painted, I think it's been done by washes but I'm not sure, could someone help me out?


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

base coat...greatchin green + dev mud
pink probably just get away with white under coat and wash,,,
that is if you looking for easy


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What colour is that green now? Warboss green, that used to be goblin green, or snot green that used to be snot green.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Here's the list of the current line. I think you need Deathworld Forest.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Castellan Green would probably be good for what you're looking for, with an Agrellan Earth wash.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Basecoat with Caliban Green, then go up blending through Deathworld Forest and Nurgling Green with a 50/50 mix of Nurgling Green and Ushabti Bone as final highlighting. Use Reikland Fleshshade as a wash so the reddish nature of it gives a contrast to all the green.


----------

